# Der letzte Heiligabend



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2011)

Der letzte Heiligabend.


Vor vielen Jahren, ich war noch ein Junge, da trug sich dies zu. 
Ich angelte an dem Tag, wie so oft, an dem Flüsschen welches durch meine Heimatstadt fließt.
Damals verbrachte ich viel Zeit dort.

Sofort nach Schulschluss zog es mich ans Wasser.

Der alte, bärtige Mann, in dessen Gesicht immer eine Pfeife qualmte, war mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen und ich grüßte ihn stets mit einem freundlichem „Petri Heil!“ wenn unsere Wege sich kreuzten. 
Er sagte nie etwas, sondern nickte nur. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass das seine Art von Freundlichkeit war.


An diesem Tag hörte ich ihn zu ersten Mal etwas sagen.
Ich, hatte mich mit meiner schweren Stippe unweit von ihm postiert und badete meine Maden, an einer doch sehr einfachen Montage.
Er hatte wie fast immer einen kleinen Köderfisch am Haken und er bekam auch einen Biss.
Nach den Anschlag drillte er einen anständigen Hecht und versuchte mit einer Hand seinen Kescher zu erreichen. Dieser lag jedoch außerhalb seiner Reichweite hinter ihm auf der Böschung.
Er schaute also zu mir herüber und fragte dann ob ich wohl so nett wäre, ihn ihm zu reichen.

Ich tat es und schaute stumm zu wie er den Hecht ausdrillte, kescherte und versorgte.

Danach setzte er sich ins Gras und ich tat es ihm gleich.
Er entzündete seine Pfeife neu und wir blickten beide minutenlang den Hecht an, bis ich ungeduldiger Bursche die Stille beendete und anfing den bärtigen Mann mit meinen Fragen zu löchern.
Ich war bis dahin nur Friedfischangler und der Hecht erschien mir wie ein noch fernes Ziel. Ich wollte alles ganz genau wissen. Wie man am besten Hechte fängt. Wann und wo und überhaupt.

An diesem Nachmittag im Spätherbst angelte keiner mehr von uns und der Herr erklärte mir geduldig alles was ein Hechtneuling, seiner Meinung nach, wissen sollte.

Voller Tatendrang und mit dem nötigen geistigen Rüstzeug, trat ich den Heimweg an und bekniete noch am selben Abend meine Eltern, mir doch zu Weihnachten eine stabile Wurfrute zu schenken.
Ich wollte nun unbedingt auch einen Hecht fangen.

Die paar Wochen bis Weihnachten verbrachte ich, indem ich mir einen tüchtigen Vorrat Köderfische erstippte und auch dem neuen Freund brachte ich fast täglich welche. 
War er doch fast immer an seiner Stelle zu finden.
Er nahm sie auch dankbar an und „entlohnte“ mich mit immer neuen Tipps zur Hechtangelei.

Bald war es nur noch ein Tag bis Heiligabend.
Während ich immer mit den Fahrrad zum Flüsschen kam, erschien er stets auf Schusters Rappen.
Ich begleitete ihn nach dem Angeln oft noch ein Stück des Weges und schob mein Rad.
Er wohnte in einem kleinen Häuschen, welches man getrost als Kate bezeichnen konnte.
Die Tür hing schief in den Angeln und die Fenster waren so undicht, dass man am Rahmen vorbei ins Innere hätte blicken können wenn nicht die Gardinen dies verhindert hätten.
Einmal konnte ich einen Blick durch die geöffnete Türe in den Wohnraum erhaschen.
Dort war es sauber aber sehr dürftig eingerichtet.
Aus zwei Stühlen, einem Tisch und einer Liege, über der ein Bild hing, bestand das Mobiliar. Ein kleiner Dauerbrandofen sollte wohl für Wärme sorgen.
Kurzum, er lebte sehr ärmlich.

Darauf angesprochen, berichtete er mir von Scheidung, Kindern, die er lange nicht mehr gesehen hatte und davon, dass im Leben nicht für jeden die Sonne scheint.

Er hatte keine Verwandten mit denen er Weihnachten verbringen würde.

Ich dachte an unsere Familienfeste zur Weihnacht und vermochte mir nicht vorzustellen wie man allein so eine Festlichkeit begeht. Also versprach ich ihm, ihn am ersten Feiertag gleich morgens abzuholen und auf einen gemeinsamen Gang an den Fluss.

So geschah es dann auch.
Gleich nach den Frühstück griff ich die neue Rute, die ich tatsächlich zu Weihnachten bekommen hatte und machte mich auf den Weg.
Der Freund wartete schon und wir machten uns auf den Weg, nachdem ich ihm ein Päckchen Drillinge in die Hand gedrückt hatte, die ich von meinen knappen Taschengeld für ihn gekauft hatte.

Weder er noch ich waren gläubig aber als die Klänge der Kirchenglocke uns nachhallten, ergriff uns ein besonderes Gefühl.
Ich glaube ehrlich, dass er an diesem Tag seit langem mal wieder glücklich war. Seine Miene war jedenfalls heiterer als sonst.

Ich fing an diesem Weihnachtstag meinen ersten Hecht, dank seiner Hilfe. Er sagte mir wo ich hinwerfen sollte und dort fing ich einen nicht sehr großen aber maßigen Hecht.
Während ich mich abmühte, paffte er seine Pfeife und gab Anweisungen bis er den Fisch schließlich kescherte.

Wir blieben nicht sehr lange.
Auf mich wartete die Mutter mit dem Festtagsbraten und der Freund wollte noch jemanden besuchen - sagte er wenigstens. 
Ich glaube er wollte mich nur nicht aufhalten.

Es vergingen einige Tage bis wir uns wiedertrafen und gemeinsam angelten.

In den nächsten zwei, drei Jahren wurde es zur Tradition, den ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag gemeinsam zu verbringen und kleine Geschenke auszutauschen.
Der Freund war genauso glücklich wie ich, wenn wir sahen wie die Kleinigkeiten dem Anderen gefielen.

Wir hatten uns auch im vierten Jahr unserer Freundschaft am Heiligabend wieder für den nächsten Tag verabredet und so stand ich, wie die Jahre zuvor, morgens an seiner Kate und klopfte. Doch es öffnete niemand.
Noch einige Male klopfte ich, war irritiert, denn der Freund pflegte sich an Abmachungen zu halten. Eine Tugend, die ich noch heute an Menschen schätze.

Ich ging allein zum Fluss und hoffte ihn dort zu treffen. Leider vergeblich und so machte ich mich wieder auf den Heimweg, darüber sinnierend wo der Freund wohl steckte.

Ich versuchte es einige Tage später erneut und als ich dort stand und klopfte, tippte die Postbotin mir auf die Schulter und sagte, dass der Mann, der dort gewohnt hatte gestorben sei.
Sie sagte, er wäre erfroren - hätte wohl nicht genügend geheizt.

Es war unser letzter gemeinsamer Heiligabend.

Seitdem gehe ich fast jedes Jahr am ersten Weihnachtstag, ohne Angel, an seine Stelle am Flüsschen und denke daran, dass die Sonne nicht für jeden scheint und manchmal rieche ich noch den Dampf seiner Pfeife. . . 




PT


----------



## Gizzmo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Wirklich eine sehr schöne und aufwühlende Story. Leider gibt es auch heute noch genug Menschen für die die Sonne nicht jeden Tag scheint.
Schön das Du diesen Menschen noch in Erinnerung & Ehren hältst.


----------



## Siever (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Alter Schwede, ist das eine tolle Geschichte! Haste schön geschrieben!


----------



## PLIM (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Schönes und auch wertvolles Erlebnis, glaube ich. Viel mehr solcher Menschen sollten man am Wasser treffen.
Allen ein frohes Fest


----------



## Moerser83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Habe mir die zeit auch genommen und habe es mir durchgelesen.

Sehr schön geschrieben und man wird nachdenklich


----------



## ibag 61 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Eine tolle Geschichte, schön und anrührend. Danke, Gruß#h


----------



## Hardyfan (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Hallo Professor,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Seitdem gehe ich fast jedes Jahr am ersten Weihnachtstag, ohne Angel, an seine Stelle am Flüsschen und denke daran, dass die Sonne nicht für jeden scheint und manchmal rieche ich noch den Dampf seiner Pfeife. . .


 
ergreifende und nachdenklich machende Geschichte. Jetzt hast Du noch ein paar Punkte mehr auf Deinem persönlichen Haben-Konto bei mir#h.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Ist die Geschichte alleine von Dir? Auch egal! Die ist einfach nur schön zur passenden Zeit!


----------



## Eiwaz (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Der Titel hat mich schon neugierig gemacht und so habe auch ich die Geschichte gelesen. Sie ist wirklich schön geschrieben und sehr ergreifend. 

Ich wünsche allen eine ruhige, besinnliche und friedvolle Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## sven123 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Sehr schön!!!
Ist man ja fast dicht am Wasser gebaut.


----------



## patrik41 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Passend zur Weihnachtszeit!!!!
Schöne Geschichte, daraus sollte man fürs Leben lernen.
Schöne Feiertage und Petri.


----------



## MDieken (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Sehr schöne Geschichte. Finde es nur schade, dass er gestorben ist. Einen solch netten Menschen findet man nicht alle Tage...

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*



MDieken schrieb:


> ...Finde es nur schade, dass er gestorben ist...



tja, irgendeiner versaut jeden plot...








___________________________________________________________________________
Vorsicht - dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Sarkasmus oder Zynismus enthalten und allergische Reaktionen hervorrufen!


----------



## lio18168 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Echt eine schöne auch ein wenig traurige Geschichte. #6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Eine wirklich ergreifende Geschichte die zum Nachdenken anregt! Sehr, sehr schön geschrieben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Danke.#h


----------



## wusel345 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Danke für deine Geschichte, Professor, die mir sehr nahe ging. Ich habe sie mehrmals gelesen und je öfter ich sie las, umso mehr konnte ich mich in die Geschichte hinein versetzen, da ich so etwas ähnliches auch schon erlebt habe.

Ich wäre sehr dafür, die Geschichte für lange Zeit ins Magazin aufzunehmen, denn sie passt nicht nur in die Weihnachtszeit und sollte von vielen gelesen werden. 

Miteinander statt gegeneinander; ich wäre sehr dafür.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

#r , Herr Professor.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

:m|schild-g
Tolle Geschichte!! Da kommt man richtig in Weihnachtsstimmung!!!!Finde auch sie gehört hier dauerhaft hin!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Schön geschrieben, aber ist mir doch zu rührselig, b.z.w. zu sentimental.
Aber dafür sind Menschen ja gerade in der Weihnachstzeit, empfänglich!
Gefallen tut mir an der Geschichte dennoch die soziale Komponente.
Es fehlt mir der Spannungsbogen, da der Verlauf der Geschichte; nun sag ich mal, zu sehr vorhersehbar ist.
Da hab ich schon bessere Geschichten von dir gelesen!
Ich hoffe du kannst diese Kritik vertragen?

Jürgen

P.S.: Danke für den Komentar zu meinen Bildern und nein, ich bin so günstig wie noch nie, bei mir scheint jedenfalls finanziell auch nicht gerade die Sonne!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon bessere Geschichten von dir gelesen!
> Ich hoffe du kannst diese Kritik vertragen?




Kann ich Jürgen.#h

Das Leben ist leider nicht immer schön und diese Erzählung entspringt der Realität.
Viele Leute sind heutzutage auch einfach abgestumpft.


PS:Wegen deinem PS, müssen wir uns nächstes Jahr nochmal unterhalten(falls die Schleien groß genug sind).

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Meine Fresse, Professor, daß geht ja richtig auf die Tränendrüsen zum frühen Morgen|bigeyes


----------



## Rapfenjäger (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Macht mich nachdenklich.
Bin auf meine alten Tage von einem geschiedenen 
Pfeifenraucher mit viel Angelerfahrung vor 7 Jahren auf Raubfische gecoacht worden. 
Der war so wirklich so richtig bescheiden dran.
Bis dahin war ich auch nur Friedfischangler.
Der hat mir einen Teil seiner Angelausrüstung wg. 
finanziellem Engpass verkauft und ist dann leider hier verschwunden.
Petri..., R.-J.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Meine Erlebnisse liegen auch schon ca. ein Vierteljahrhundert zurück aber vergessen tut man solche Menschen nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Colophonius (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine Erlebnisse liegen auch schon ca. ein Vierteljahrhundert zurück aber vergessen tut man solche Menschen nicht.|kopfkrat



Die Geschichte ist als wahr? 

#r für dein Verhalten und auch für die Geschichte


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

#6
Sehr schöne Geschichte!


----------



## butcher1 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

daumen hoch


----------



## bacalo (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann ich Jürgen.#h
> 
> Das Leben ist leider nicht immer schön und diese Erzählung entspringt der Realität.
> Viele Leute sind heutzutage auch einfach abgestumpft.
> ...


----------



## carphunter 47 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Sehr schöne Geschichte erinnert mich an einen alten Herren bei uns im Verein der auch immer was für andere Fischer und vorallem für unsere Jungfischer übrig hatte dem es genau so ging letztes Jahr.


----------



## Hechtpaule (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Danke Prof. - wirklich schöne Geschichte die nachdenklich macht.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

respekt. super geschichte.
im verein stand letztens ein alter angler der alles verkauft was er wol nicht mehr benötigt. preis konnte man selber bestimmen. das geld wollte er beim krankenhaus stiften. für daniel ( ich denke die meisten wissen ). hab ihm fürn 20iger dinge abgekauft die keiner braucht und danach wenn ich ehrlich bin weggeschmissen.


----------



## greeny010 (19. Dezember 2011)

echt schöne geschicht 

könntest glatt verfilmen lassen 

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Danke für die ganzen Kommentare.

|wavey:


----------



## Nanninga (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

*Ach was hab ich das vermisst!!:b*

Endlich mal wieder etwas rührenden vom Professor!!#r

Ich habe die Geschichte genossen!! Wie jeder Deiner Schriftstücke.#6

Vielen Dank und Frohe Weihnachten!!:m

Nanninga (Gerd)|wavey:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Sehr schöne Geschichte!!!

Allerdings hast Du damit etwas in mir hervor geholt!!! :c

Hatte Ende der 80ziger währen eines Kuraufenthaltes bei einem Spaziergang an der Lahn auch einen älteren Herren kennen gelernt. Er klagte mir damals sein Leid, ohne die Fahrdienste durch seinen Sohn nur noch sehr selten seinem Hobby nachgehen zu können. Also holte ich ihn bereits ab dem nächsten Tag von zu Hause ab und wir gingen für die nächsten drei Wochen fast täglich, zwischen Abendessen und Einschluss gemeinsam auf die Pirsch. An den Wochenenden wurde ich dann sogar immer von seiner Liebsten zum Essen eingeladen. Das ganze konnten wir 3 Jahre später, bei meiner nächsten Kur dann glücklicherweise nochmals genießen. Weiter vier Jahre später war es bei mir dann der Sohn der mir die Tür öffnete und die traurige Mitteilung unterbreitete. Zu meiner Überraschung bekam ich einen Karton mit Angelutensilien ausgehändigt. Bei Leibe nicht alles zu gebrauchen, jedoch habe ich die Sachen heute noch und werde sie auch weiterhin in Ehren halten. Mittlerweile war ich weitere zweimal dort zur Kur und mein erster Spaziergang führt mich immer zum selben Ort.


Wünsch ALLEN ein frohes und besinnliches 

|engel: Weihnachtsfest. |engel:


----------



## 1Fisherman (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Die schönsten und traurigsten Geschichten schreibt das Leben selbst!
Tat gut mal so eine Story zu lesen, da die Menschlichkeit in unserer Ellenbogengesellschaft zunehmend verloren geht...
Gerade wir 'Jüngeren' sollten uns bei den 'Älteren' in solchen Dingen eine Scheibe abschneiden bzw. von deren Erfahrungen profitieren, anstatt den 1398. "Freund" auf Facebook & co hinzuzufügen (ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich damit sagen möchte:m).

Frohe Weihnachtstage euch allen!


----------



## FISHHARD (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=40883@ Professor Tinca..Tolle Geschichte...wirklich ergreifend und wunderschön geschrieben.

Solche Bekanntschaften sind wie schon von 1Fisherman beschrieben in unserer Ellenbogengesellschaft mit keinem Gold der Welt aufzuwiegen.Nur schade das es davon leider so wenige gibt.

Wünsche auch allen hier ein schönes Weinachtsfest..


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

super schöne geschichte prof! sowas vergisst man glaub sein ganzes leben nicht!

ich wünsch euch allen besinnliche feiertage...


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

Hab se gerade der Familie vorgelesen und waren alle sehr ergriffen. 
Danke.


----------



## sepplist (5. August 2014)

*AW: Der letzte Heiligabend.*

sehr schöne Geschichte Prof.!
Zeitlos gut...

Herzliche Grüße
vom Erzgebirge


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2018)

Tolle Geschichte, ergreifend und wunderschön geschrieben.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Oktober 2018)

Ja ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe die Geschichte, nach zwischenzeitlicher Löschung, jetzt wieder eingestellt.

Ist ja bald wieder Weihnachten und evtl. erfreuen sich noch ein paar Leser daran.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2018)

Ach Prof - du müsstest viel mehr schreiben. Ich liebe angelbücher für's Herz ohne technisches Geraffel (s.a. venables 'angeln als edle kunst) - ganz großes Kino mein lieber!


----------



## sprogoe (13. Dezember 2018)

Echt tolle Geschichte, die mir aber auch sehr nahe geht.
Ich hatte auch mal einen älteren Freund, der mich als Jugendlicher das erste Mal in meinem Leben mit zum Angeln nahm. Das wiederholten wir dann mehrmals, bis ich durch Heirat und Umzug das Ganze Jahrelang unterbrach.
Ca. 30 Jahre später zog ich abermals in seine Gegend und wir nahmen wieder Kontakt auf, trafen uns auch zufällig mal in Dänemark zum Angeln, wohin er jedes Jahr mit seiner Frau fuhr. 2008 fragte er mich mal, ob ich mit ihm zusammen nach Dänemark fahren würde, er würde für alles zahlen, ich brauchte ihn nur zu fahren, da er altersbedingt sich nicht mehr so trauen würde. Ich überlegte mir das noch, da ich einige Monate zuvor Bandscheibenvorfälle hatte, fühlte ich mich selber nicht fit genug.
Meine Frau drängte mich aber, mit ihm zu fahren und meinte noch "tu ihm den Gefallen, wer weiß, wie lange er noch lebt". Ich habe die Angeltour dann doch mit ihm gemacht, obwohl es für mich eine einzige Quälerei war, auch die Arbeit mit seinem mitgeführten Schlauchboot. Gefangen haben wir nicht allzuviel, aber es war doch eine schöne und interessante Zeit.
Im darauf folgendem Jahr fuhr er mit seiner ganzen Familie wieder nach Dänemark, nach seiner Rückkehr sagte er zu mir: "daß du Bescheid weißt, im nächsten Jahr fahren wir beide wieder allein". Ich sagte auch sofort zu und hatte dabei irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl. Im nächsten Jahr wurde bei ihm Darmkrebs festgestellt und er hatte eine schwere OP mit künstlichem Ausgang und so. Aus weiteren Angeltouren wurde nun leider nichts mehr, er lebte noch einige Jahre, bis der Krebs zurück kam und alle inneren Organe befallen hatte, kurz drauf starb er auch und wurde in einem Urnengrab direkt neben meiner Mutter beerdigt. Auf seiner Grabplatte hatte seine Familie ein Foto von ihm; wie er angelnt in seinem Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee sitzt; einritzen lassen. Immer, wenn ich vor Mutters Grabstelle stehe, sehe ich auch ihn, und die Erinnerungen und die Wehmut steigen wieder in mir hoch.
Wie hier schon öfters gesagt, die Erinnerung bleibt, die kann einem keiner nehmen.


----------



## sprogoe (13. Dezember 2018)

Zu diesem allerersten Angelausflug mit ihm; wie gesagt, ich war gerade mal 18 Jahre; fällt mir noch was ein.
Wir angelten abends an einem etwa 15-20 m breitem Fluß mit fast keiner Strömung auf Aal, wie damals normal, mit Posen, die durch Anleuchten mit einer Taschenlampe schwach leuchteten, Köder war Tauwurm. Ich bekam als Neuling selbstverständlich den ersten Biß und der Aal zog langsam Richtung gegenüberliegendes Ufer. Ich wollte schon anschlagen, da wurde ich von ihm aufgefordert, noch zu warten. Der Aal kam zu unserem Ufer zurück und rührte sich nicht mehr, weil dort dicke Steine lagen.
Mein Bekannter meinte nur "oh, jetzt sitzt er fest, geh´hoch zum Schrottplatz und such eine Eisenstange". Ich brachte ihm eine und er stieg mit seinen Watstiefeln ins Wasser und versuchte mit der Stange einen Stein anzuheben, während ich ihm mit der Taschenlampe leuchtete, ein lauter Ruf von Ihm ertönte: "Boh´ der ist so dick wie mein Arm", dann rutschte er ab und zerriß meine Angelschnur, beide konnten wir uns eine zeitlang garnicht beruhigen.
Tja, alte Erinnerungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2018)

Auch eine unterhaltsame Story, Siggi.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2019)

Ist ja schon fast wieder Weihachten.
Ich schubse das mal hoch für die, die es noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Bilch (10. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ja schon fast wieder Weihachten.
> Ich schubse das mal hoch für die, die es noch nicht kennen.


Ich habe Deine Geschichte erst letztes Jahr zum ersten mal gelesen - eine wirklich schöne und rührende Geschichte.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es dieses Jahr wieder eine tolle Geschichte *Professor *


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2019)

Ja diese.

Eine neue Weihnachtsgeschichte ist nicht in Planung.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Das ist aber schade *Prof*


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade *Prof*



Vielleicht irgendwann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2022)

Hab den Beitrag verschoben:.
Jede Geschichte hat ihren eigenen Trööt verdient:





						Der Weihnachtshase
					

Der Weihnachtshase  Der Schnellzug nach Prag ratterte durch die Nacht. Draussen schlug der Regen in langen Strähnen an die Scheiben. Egon rutschte auf dem Sitz in die Ecke und hing sich seine Jacke vor, weil ihn etwas fröstelte. Sollte er noch das letzte Sandwich seiner Reiseverpflegung futtern...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Übrigens eine wirklich gute Geschichte lieber Prof.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ist das eine tolle Geschichte! Haste schön geschrieben!
Gibt es dieses Jahr wieder eine tolle Geschichte *Professor*


----------

